# Différence entre navigateurs (Safari vs Chrome)?



## userapple (2 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, nous sommes passés à la fibre chez Bouygues (1 Gigabit). Mais à ma grande surprise en faisant un test sur Nperf les débits ne sont pas du tout les mêmes.

Mon iMac est un model 27 pouces, mi-2011 Processeur 2.7Ghz Core i5 avec 12Go de ram et un SSD SATAIII.

Voici le résultat avec Safari:





Le même test mais avec Chrome:




Sachant que le materiel ne change pas, peu on en déduire que Safari à un gros problème?

J'ai aussi fait le test depuis un Terminal depuis l'iMac pour By-passer le HTML5, même résultat que Chrome:




Pour finir, le même test mais depuis l'un de mes server tournant sous Debian Stretch (pas de GUI) avec une carte mere ASR Intel Celeron (4 x 1.5Ghz) avec 4Go de ram:




La pas de problème, la connexion est à son maximum (environ 880Mb/s).

Donc qu'est ce qui bride ma connexion fibre?


----------



## JLB21 (3 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Sous Mojave avec un iMac 27" i7 fin 2015, FAI Free fibre.

Intrigué par tes résultats, j'ai comparé les débits chez moi entre Safari et Chrome avec plusieurs testeurs de connexion.
Et force est de constater que les résultats sont strictement identiques entre les deux navigateurs…
As-tu vérifié avec par exemple le testeur de connexion de 60 millions de cons ?


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Là je suis d'accord que l'on met en évidence un probleme logiciel (Safari vs Chrome) vu que la partie matériel ne change pas.
Mais à quelle niveau Safari peu à ce point réduire le débit?? Car la différence est énorme ...

Je n'est pas essayé avec autre chose que Nperf mais y'a aussi le faite qu'en ligne de commande (wget) les accès disque sont écartés et on n'utilise pas le navigateur et pourtant le débit est aussi réduit (même débit avec wget et chrome). Il date de 2011 mais ce n'est pas non plus l'entrée de gamme. Donc la c'est le materiel qui limite aussi?

Tu ne ma pas donner tes débits?


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Je viens d'essayer avec le site de 60 millions de conso et bien cela ne change rien, les débits sont quasiment les mêmes avec Nperf. Donc Safari à un gros probleme. Est ce que l'on peu le dé-sinstaller et le ré-installer ou quelques choses dans le genre?

Edit: non on ne peu pas, "Safari" ne peut être modifié ni supprimé car macOS le requiert.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

Je préfère et de très loin https://testdebit.info bien plus neutre.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Locke, ton lien pointe sur Nperf c'est ce que j'utilise aussi. Ce site est en faite une utilisation via le navigateur de la commande Iperf3 en mode graphique en faite. Je viens de l'essayer aussi mais sans surprise au niveau des résultats:

Avec Safari:






Avec Chrome:






Vous me dite que vous n'avez aucune différence entre Chrome et Safari, donc mon probleme avec Safari vient d'ou? Quelle teste puis je faire?


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Je viens d'essayer à l'instant sur un autre iMac de Mi-2010 Intel Core i3.

Exactement le même problème entre Safari et Chrome.

Safari ....






Et Chrome ...






C'est un truc de fou, je peux pas avoir le même problème sur deux machines différentes. C'est un problème de réglages?


----------



## JLB21 (3 Décembre 2018)

userapple a dit:


> Tu ne ma pas donner tes débits?


Mes débits sont beaucoup plus faibles (de l'ordre de 200 Mbps down et 150 up) car ma machine n'est pas connectée à la Freebox mais à un réseau CPL (TP-Link CPL 2000 Mbps).

Mais je ne pense pas que cela puisse jouer sur les différences entre Safari et Chrome.

Quelle est ta version de Safari ?
La mienne est 12.0.1 et celle de Chrome 70.0.3538.110 (Build officiel) (64 bits)


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Peu importe les débits ce qui est important c'est la différence entre celui de Safari et Chrome en faite.

J'ai les mêmes version que toi. C'est à rien n'y comprendre ....


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2018)

Tu n'aurais pas des extensions avec Safari (genre bloqueurs de pub) que tu n'aurais pas sous Chrome ?


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas des extensions avec Safari (genre bloqueurs de pub) que tu n'aurais pas sous Chrome ?



J'ai passé mes deux iMac y'a quelques temps sous High Sierra et tout est pas défaut si je puis dire. Je vais regarder ... car avoir le même probléme mais sur deux machines différentes est vraiment étrange.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Aucune extension et aucun bloqueurs quelqu'il soit.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2018)

Pourtant il y a un truc quelque part. J’ai testé mes différents navigateurs : 1. Safari 2. Firefox 3. Opera 4. Vivaldi 5. Omniweb mais ils sont tous très proches et les résultats correspondent à ma connexion ADSL.

Toi, t’as une différence énorme de performance entre Safari et Chrome.

Quel est ton navigateur défini par défaut ? Change, redémarrer et recommence le test.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Chrome est défini par défaut.

J'ai remis Safari par défaut mais cela ne change rien.

Autre remarque, le problème n'est que en Download pas en Upload.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Décembre 2018)

C'est vrai que c'est fou…

La seule différence (à part les débits, bien sûr) que l'on peut constater dans les rapports chrome et safari, c'est la gigue, alors que le latence moyenne est sensiblement la même.
Un truc qui peut (peut-être) expliquer les différences de débits entre les deux navigateurs, c'est la différence de taille des buffers de réception entre chrome et safari.
Quelque chose me dit que si on était sur de l'ADSL à 20 Mbps, on n'aurait pas le pb. Mais là, on est sur de la fibre…


userapple a dit:


> Autre remarque, le problème n'est que en Download pas en Upload.


Le fait qu'on n'ait pas le pb en upload est normal (si c'est un pb de buffer), c'est le serveur Nperf qui gère le flux en réception.

Il y a peut-être une extension pour augmenter la taille du buffer en réception dans Safari.
Enfin bon, c'est une idée…


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

Notre ami userapple a soulevé un lièvre ! Je suis chez Orange en fibre et il n'y a pas longtemps un message m'avertissait que ma ligne passait en 1 Gbits. Après tests, je ne voyais pas de gros changement, un peu plus de 25 Mbits de différence et je m'en suis plus préoccupé.

Et là je me suis amusé à installer Chrome, Firefox, Opera et Vivaldi et à grande surprise, ces 4 navigateurs m'annoncent un débit de 750 Mbits alors que Safari m'annonce 350 Mbits ! Sur 5 navigateurs, seul Safari est largement en dessous. Mais où est le problème avec Safari ?


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Merci à tous de vous intéresser à mon sujet 

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul. A part Locke, vous êtes tous en ADSL si j'ai bien compris? Quand j'ai fait mon test en Wifi le problème avais disparu mais maintenant que vous le dite je n'est pas non plus dépassé les 250Mb/s donc pas évident de ce faire une idée.

Polo35230, comment augmenter la taille alors?


----------



## peyret (3 Décembre 2018)

Et moi c'est le contraire avec http://www.speedtest.net/result/7850216724

Safari 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Firefox
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mais sur https://testdebit.info/

Safari 
	

		
			
		

		
	







firefox 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit : Ethernet avec Switch sur livebox Orange fibre... Firefox comme navigateur par défaut
Machine dans ma signature

On dirait quand même que suivant le serveur les résultats sont très différents....
A qui faire confiance ?


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

C'est un truc de fou, vous pouvez chacun préciser sur quelle machine et avec quelle type de ligne le test est effectué?


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Décembre 2018)

userapple a dit:


> Polo35230, comment augmenter la taille alors?


Je sais pas trop (euphémisme...),
Quand je veux chercher les extensions, chez moi, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir cette page: 
https://extensions.apple.com/fr-fr/
Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'un buffer en réception trop petit bride forcément le débit via le protocole TCP qui communique (à chaque segment) la taille en octet disponible dans ce buffer.
Je suis en ADSL, et que ce soit chrome, safari ou firefox, j'ai le même débit.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Je suis en train de creuser et je viens de trouver ça sur le forum de la Fibre.

L'élèment limitant est sans doute la taille des tampons de reception tcp.

Par default MacOS X 10.4 est optimisé pour les liaisons ADSL < 2 Mb.s. Il faut donc changer sa Rwin qu'il faut modifier pour télécharger plus vite sur des serveurs éloignés. (en fibre optique, sur certains serveurs, cela peut multiplier par 3 ou 4 la vitesse, non négligeable).


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Polo35230 je n'arrive pas non plus à ouvrir la page des extensions pour Safari.

Voici le lien pour modifier le Rwin.

https://lafibre.info/tcpip/optimiser-macos-x-10-4-et-superieur-pour-avoir-de-meilleurs-debits/


----------



## peyret (3 Décembre 2018)

Voir mon post #18 je l'ai édité....

(cela dépend du serveur de calcul de vitesse... à priori)


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Voir mon post #18 je l'ai édité....
> 
> (cela dépend du serveur de calcul de vitesse... à priori)



Testdebit.info utilise Iperf3 en mode graphique si l'on peu dire, donc c'est lui le plus fiable à priori. As tu essaye directement depuis la console pour comparer le résultat?

En mode console je plafonne à 880Mb/s donc même Chrome n'arrive pas à suivre à ce niveau de débit, seul mes deux server sous Linux affichent ce débit alors que niveau hardware ils sont largement en dessous de mon iMac. Donc le problème est bien logiciel.


----------



## peyret (3 Décembre 2018)

.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Voila ce que cela me donne:

Donc depuis mon iMac on voit bien que le résultat est quasiment le même qu'avec Chrome.







Et la même chose mes depuis l'un de mes server, la c'est pleine balle !!


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

userapple a dit:


> Polo35230 je n'arrive pas non plus à ouvrir la page des extensions pour Safari.
> 
> Voici le lien pour modifier le Rwin.
> 
> https://lafibre.info/tcpip/optimiser-macos-x-10-4-et-superieur-pour-avoir-de-meilleurs-debits/


Pour moi, non il n'y a pas lieu de faire la moindre modification dans la mesure ou c'est une application qui pose problème. Sur les 5 navigateurs, seul Safari est en dessous, c'est plus lui le problème.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais cela voudrai dire qu'Apple propose un navigateur qui n'est pas en mesure d'exploiter la Fibre? C'est juste impensable ...

Au US la fibre il l'on eu bien avant nous ...

Qui est sur Mojave parmis nous? Donc qui à la toute dernière version de Safari.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

userapple a dit:


> Qui est sur Mojave parmis nous? Donc qui à la toute dernière version de Safari.


Je suis sous macOS Mojave depuis le début.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, non il n'y a pas lieu de faire la moindre modification dans la mesure ou c'est une application qui pose problème. Sur les 5 navigateurs, seul Safari est en dessous, c'est plus lui le problème.


Pour moi aussi, le pb n'est pas au niveau des couches réseau du Mac. Le pb est au niveau de Safari et de son buffer en réception. (pas tout à fait sûr quand même...)
Pour savoir si Safari n'encaisse pas le débit envoyé par le serveur de test, il faudrait faire une trace réseau (d'un download) avec wireshark par exemple et observer le contrôle de flux TCP.
Dans cette trace, il faudrait regarder les acquittements TCP envoyés par le Mac, et le champ noté "Calculated windows size" . Si on observe des valeurs à 0, c'est que le buffer en réception de Safari demande au serveur Nperf de cesser d'envoyer des datas j'usqu'à ce que de la place se libère (via un nouvel acquittement), ce qui ralentit forcément le test de débit.


----------



## JLB21 (3 Décembre 2018)

userapple a dit:


> Qui est sur Mojave parmis nous? Donc qui à la toute dernière version de Safari.


Je t'ai indiqué post #2 que j'étais sous Mojave…
Mais s'il y a égalité entre Chrome et Safari chez moi, c'est peut-être que bien qu'ayant la fibre, ma connexion via CPL ne dépasse pas 200 Mbps en down…
Il faudrait que je déplace mon iMac pour me connecter directement à la box.


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

Au temps pour moi je viens de relire, mais c'est vrai qu'il est précisé que ... "Par default MacOS X 10.4 est optimisé pour les liaisons ADSL < 2 Mb.s."

Si tu pouvais faire ce teste ce serait interessant. Au passage quelle est la version de Safari sous Mojave?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2018)

Tiens, ça devient intéressant ces différentes pistes !
Sur un MP 2008, sous El Capitan

Safari   : réception 96 - Envoi 200 Mb/s - latence 21ms
Firefox : réception 352 - Envoi 307 Mb/s - latence 21ms


----------



## userapple (3 Décembre 2018)

D'un coup je me sens moins seul 

Donc personne à part JLB21 pour nous faire un test sous Mojave? Car je suppose que la version de Safari ne doit pas être la même?


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2018)

userapple a dit:


> Donc personne à part JLB21 pour nous faire un test sous Mojave?


Tu es sûr d'avoir lu ma réponse #29 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2018)

Ce lien de 2010 parle de 10.4 c’est-à-dire Tiger. Il n’explique pas pourquoi Safari serait seul en cause.

Comme les autres, je pense que le problème est au niveau de Safari, voire, du framework Webkit.

Il faudrait essayer avec Safari Technology Preview.


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Décembre 2019)

Oups!


----------

